# IBM Lotus Symphony - Request Free CDs in India



## mrintech (Dec 23, 2008)

* IBM Lotus Symphony - Request Free CDs in India*

*IBM Lotus Symphony *is free Office productivity suite based on OpenOffice.org and supports the ODF file formats. It includes a Word Processor, Spreadsheet and a Presentation program much like Google Docs or a starter edition of Microsoft Office.

*i42.tinypic.com/n719bq.png​
*Just fill in this request form and an IBM Lotus Symphony CD will delivered to your place free of cost. Valid in India only.*

* Via:* *www.labnol.org/software/ibm-lotus-symphony-free-cd/6194/


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey.. I got it 2months back itself..


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 23, 2008)

Is this portable, i mean will this work directly from CD, or we have to first install it?


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for the link man...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome  I wanna try out this software too


----------



## Ross (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the link...just filled in the form for the CD.....


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks and i did give it a try.Hope i get the Cd.
   Hey one thing...wait ..one thought crossed me just as i wrote this.
  Why the hell i ordered IBM Lotus Symphony.I have never used it before and i am quite sure i will not.
  Its not like i need it or i am missing something and my life will get changed.
   Maybe it was the free aspect to such predicaments that makes one urn for freebies.


----------



## chooza (Dec 26, 2008)

Gd. Free ke naam pe kuch bhi de do.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome. I think everyone wanna try out this new softy


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Welcome. I think everyone wanna try out this new softy



  Even if no one wants to try out the software i am sure every one will want the free thing.This free thing is really catchy.
  I knew a friend who actually managed to get 18 windows Xp service pack 2 Cd from Microsoft.
 P.S Errr none of them from 18 cd's worked he complained later.Needless to say i knew all over that he was using pirated windows XP.
   Ya he did however vented his frustration of Microsoft on some blog and rattled how totally useless they are that nothing work,but then that all together is different story.


----------



## chooza (Dec 26, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> Even if no one wants to try out the software i am sure every one will want the free thing.This free thing is really catchy.
> I knew a friend who actually managed to get 18 windows Xp service pack 2 Cd from Microsoft.
> P.S Errr none of them from 18 cd's worked he complained later.Needless to say i knew all over that he was using pirated windows XP.
> Ya he did however vented his frustration of Microsoft on some blog and rattled how totally useless they are that nothing work,but then that all together is different story.



Correct Bro.Some words which make Indians go knee week are"FREE,DISCOUNT etc."


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2008)

Many companies offering free CDs to promote their product. 

Anyhow, thanx.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

@saqib_khan
you have to install it

OO is better than Symphony. Much less memory usage to start off with. Symphony has too many bugs for my liking. But its great that it is free.


----------

